# Boy imitates Naruto, Dies



## coolbho3000 (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b49450J6MhY

What 5th grader would be stupid enough to let people bury him in the sand? It doesn't make sense!


----------



## m3rox (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, that was on the local news a few days ago.  They called the show "Narutoo" though.


----------



## JacobReaper (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL, THATS WHAT HE GETS FOR IMITATING NARUTO......

what an idiot..


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 15, 2008)

JacobReaper said:
			
		

> LOL, THATS WHAT HE GETS FOR IMITATING NARUTO......
> 
> what an idiot..



First of all, he didn't bury himself. His 16-year-old stepbrother did it. And second, that is not what you "get" for imitating a cartoon. You do not "get" to die for that. A child died by accident. There was no justice in his death. Grown men murder people and they "get" to live. A little boy and some friends make a mistake and you think he got what he deserved? Sheesh, YOU are the idiot, and for that you "get" my figurative boot up your ass.


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 15, 2008)

That is really sad... I don't think the show is to blame though, its simply an unlucky tangent of children's that bore unlucky results.



			
				JacobReaper said:
			
		

> LOL, THATS WHAT HE GETS FOR IMITATING NARUTO......
> 
> what an idiot..



You should mind that you aren't on 4chan right now, you aren't anonymous, and I believe you will get heat for this comment, you insensitive prick.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 15, 2008)

No, wrong. It is stupid. You can't be insensitive to sheer idiocy.


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 15, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> No, wrong. It is stupid. You can't be insensitive to sheer idiocy.


Hmm, I didn't know that we judge 5th graders the same as fully-grown, mature adults. 

Damn that gives me an idea, we should give toddlers forks, and leave them in empty rooms with electrical sockets! Yeah!


----------



## Dylan (Mar 15, 2008)

lolled so hard then relised im a dickhead


----------



## Unchi-san (Mar 15, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> No, wrong. It is stupid. You can't be insensitive to sheer idiocy.



you sir, are an idiot.


----------



## Westside (Mar 15, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> No, wrong. It is stupid. You can't be insensitive to sheer idiocy.


It's hypocritical for a human being to criticize other's idiocy especially when he/she is quiet possible MUCH older than this individual.  Every human has their idiotic moments, and it's what separates us from perfection/divinity.  I seriously feel for the family of the poor boy.  He lacked the maturity to think before he acts, which is infact, perfectly excusable for someone his age.


----------



## JPH (Mar 15, 2008)

Poor kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember hearing one time that these two children were imitating Mortal Kombat - and one stabbed the other and killed him.

These TV Shows and video games are harmful to these kids. Damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Jacob and theclaw - you guys are douchebags. When you were a kid - I'm sure you tried to imitate your favorite cartoon, comic book hero, etc. This is a kid we're talking about. Not someone old enough to "know better." That's pretty fucked up to say, and pretty insensitive too. Go crawl into a cave and die


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 15, 2008)

the show sucked anyway... now ther is poop, pee, and dead people in sand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... :'(

sorry


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 15, 2008)

A boy died in a sand related incident. Also, the family's cable network carries Cartoon Network which has a show that has sand in it. So we blame the show that we don't even know how to pronounce. That's our news for this morning. Tonight, are kittens the cause of the ebola virus? Find out tonight at 11.


----------



## Urza (Mar 15, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77941

I feel proud to be an Everett resident.


----------



## Relys (Mar 15, 2008)

I only wish this happened more often.


----------



## Zaraf (Mar 15, 2008)

Death comes to us all...some early, some later....some tragic, some peaceful....but it spares no one.  Words to live by....and how ironic is that?


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 15, 2008)

we really should not be saying the shit we say on /b/


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 15, 2008)

who hasn't been, or helped bury someone in the sand?
happened pretty much every time I went to the beach as a kid, although it was never head first...

I doubt anything will come about from blaming naruto, if it was a video game- probably.. but people haven't been made scared of anime yet.


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 15, 2008)

It's not that hard to imagine some kids doing this, they probably thought he could keep a little space around his head. Come on, everyone was ten years old or younger there. I'm sure you've done more stupid things as a kid, only you didn't die of it.




Omg, a pastor who's happy that someone donates their organs? There is still hope for evangelical America apparently.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 15, 2008)

dakeyras said:
			
		

> Omg, a pastor who's happy that someone donates their organs? There is still hope for evangelical America apparently.



I was thinking the same thing XD

And they only have 1 photo of the kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wtf


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 15, 2008)

lol relys got pwned

But "Nerutu Sand Ninajs", that was funny.  

In all seriousness though, things like this have happened before.  It's pretty tragic though.  I can see raving parents trying to ban Naruto from the TV stations.  That'd be fine by me, as the dub sucks anyway.


----------



## moozxy (Mar 15, 2008)

Pfft I so posted this 5 days ago, old news


----------



## kikuchiyo (Mar 15, 2008)

I assume this is American (I can't watch the video right now) and it makes me really sad; for whatever reason in Japan, children mostly understand the difference between fiction and reality.  In America it seems like this is far less true - parents need to emphasize the difference between the vast amount of fiction today's children consume  and reality.


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 15, 2008)

wow, not to far from me either (go BC).


but i cannot give any pity for a stupid narutard.


----------



## rashef (Mar 15, 2008)

I blame 4kids... if they'd play original japanese version then kids would know... bury in sand = death = baaad. Oh well, congratulations for politically correct and violence-free television.


----------



## martin88 (Mar 15, 2008)

So in Naruto they bury people's head in sand and they live?


----------



## JacobReaper (Mar 15, 2008)

no, why the hell would a 10 year old bury himself alive in a sandbox.. i KNOW when i was 10 i wasn't that stupid..


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 15, 2008)

JacobReaper said:
			
		

> no, why the hell would a 10 year old bury himself alive in a sandbox.. i KNOW when i was 10 i wasn't that stupid..


I think you're ten years old, because if you could read you would know that he didn't bury himself.


----------



## JacobReaper (Mar 16, 2008)

EN!GMA said:
			
		

> JacobReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well whatever the hell he did out of stupidity >_


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 16, 2008)

And it could be argued that it was his parents responsibility to teach him the difference between what is okay to do, and what is not okay ... what is safe, and what is dangerous ... someone else mentioned this earlier, when talking about the difference between fantasy and reality.

So many children spend more time with the television, than with their parents.

Accidents do happen, and children do things without thinking, but the child and his brother ... who was also involved in the incident, I believe, were not infants ... 10 is old enough to be able to discern what is safe and what is dangerous.

People should not blame the cartoon series, but the child's parents for not teaching him basic self-preservation.

But America seems obsessed with actively disregarding safety, and self-preservation ... shows such as Jackass, and videos such as Bum Fights, encourage self-destructive behaviour in the young, and the young-minded.


----------



## Westside (Mar 16, 2008)

JacobReaper said:
			
		

> EN!GMA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone else buried him, therefore it's even less of a reason to accuse him of stupidity.


----------



## martin88 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I'd think a 10 years old boy is intelligent enough to not let other people bury his head?


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 16, 2008)

Poor guy. It WAS kind of stupid of him, but still.
I feel sorry for his family.


----------



## JacobReaper (Mar 16, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> JacobReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well who the heck would let someone bury him ? i wouldnt let my friend bury me, even if i wanted him to... and that did not make sense but whatever.. >_>


----------



## imyourxpan (Mar 16, 2008)

i think it was sad and I think it' disgusting that people are getting a kick out of it.  Maybe tv shows should have a small warning saying that they should not try this because this is fiction(for shows they know kids are watching).  kids have a vast imagination and they've done many things that can be deemed ridiculous to us.  I almost killed myself at a young age of 7 because I wasn't thinking about the outcome of my actions.  I just think it is very sad news and I don't think the kids death should be laughed at or criticized.  


Peach uses a frying pan and a golf club to attack in SSBB, let's hope kids aren't mimicking her, I mean kids just think, "I want to be as cool as that person!"  (maybe peach isn't a good example lol)


----------



## tojomajojo (Mar 16, 2008)

its god sick little way to make sure dumbasses don't reproduce


----------



## natkoden (Mar 16, 2008)

Narutu


----------



## Flooded (Mar 16, 2008)

SAND COFFIN!


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Poor kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um... Well, yeah! I'm a TROLL. It would be completely wrong to say anything that others find reasonable.


----------



## AlexFili (Mar 16, 2008)

The guyy that did the burying is clearly intending to kill the boy. I mean, what happens after Gaara uses the Sand Coffin move? THEY DIE. Seems like murder to me.


----------



## superrob (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol thats just so stupid.


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 16, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Um... Well, yeah! I'm a TROLL. It would be completely wrong to say anything that others find reasonable.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=8

^^^
Testing area is that way


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2008)

We don't have any background on this case, so any conclusion is premature. What if his "pals" forced him into the sand, and then when the kid stopped breathing, they covered their asses by blaming Naruto and claiming the kid "wanted" to be buried alive. Head first. 

Also, what do we know about the kid? Was he prone to imitating cartoons? Has he ever tried to put the cat in the washing machine after watching Tom and Jerry? I can't believe (and you can't honestly claim to believe) that going from "never trying to imitate" to "wanting to be buried head-first into sand" is a small and logical step. And why, why haven't the parents told him anything when they noticed the trend? It takes a whole of _five minutes_ to tell the kid that what they see on TV isn't real. So his extremely irresponsible and _negligent_ parents didn't even notice his behaviour; either that, or they didn't care. That is, _if_ he really was prone to such stuff. And if he _wasn't_, well, see theory number one.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 16, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> We don't have any background on this case, so any conclusion is premature. What if his "pals" forced him into the sand, and then when the kid stopped breathing, they covered their asses by blaming Naruto and claiming the kid "wanted" to be buried alive. Head first.
> 
> Also, what do we know about the kid? Was he prone to imitating cartoons? Has he ever tried to put the cat in the washing machine after watching Tom and Jerry? I can't believe (and you can't honestly claim to believe) that going from "never trying to imitate" to "wanting to be buried head-first into sand" is a small and logical step. And why, why haven't the parents told him anything when they noticed the trend? It takes a whole of _five minutes_ to tell the kid that what they see on TV isn't real. So his extremely irresponsible and _negligent_ parents didn't even notice his behaviour; either that, or they didn't care. That is, _if_ he really was prone to such stuff. And if he _wasn't_, well, see theory number one.



I thought of that too. But if what we know is correct, then he let them do it.
I'd say it's partially his parents' fault for not teaching him the difference between reality and fiction, but more the people who did it's fault.

Out of everyone involved, if anyone should be blamed, it should be the people who did it.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 16, 2008)

Ugh, not really the smartest move huh...well, he didn't really bury himself, but still..


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 17, 2008)

That wasn't intended to be a joke, guys. I really am a troll. My very presence on any message board means I have seen reason to join up and troll it.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd read seen dumber things than this all over the net, and the people who did this shouldn't be the blame the people in charge of the kids should....hmm the tv show did it i wonder where i've heard that from before? Besides just about everyone in here is a pirate and steal games, so nobody in innocent in here for their comments on the subject.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 17, 2008)

dakeyras said:
			
		

> Omg, a pastor who's happy that someone donates their organs? There is still hope for evangelical America apparently.



Thy cup runneth over with ignorance.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 17, 2008)

JacobReaper said:
			
		

> well who the heck would let someone bury him ?



I know, like all those idiots who get murdered! What kind of moron would let someone murder them. Idiots!


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 17, 2008)

Even the soccer mom says she can't believe there would be even a thought to do that. It blows her mind.

First off - how deep was this sandbox.. I mean holy shit. I guess you'd have to have been there to know how the kid couldn't possibly wiggle himself free or give some kind of signal he was suffocating. For some reason I sense foul play with the kids that buried him.


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 17, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> dakeyras said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just never hear about religious people supporting organ donation. Not here, not in the States. But then again, only people who are obnoxious and loud are heard in such matters I suppose.


----------

